# General > The Literature Network >  Request!

## Pensive

Admin, I will be highly obliged if we can get a sub forum in games sub forum for RPG (Role Playing Games)

RPG's are interesting and a lot of fun. I guess that many of us are interested in it.

Thanking you in anticipation. (lol, I hope it does not sounds like an application to the principal who is going to fire me from the school.)

If not possible, then don't hesitate to reject it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I second Pensive's request.

----------


## Taliesin

We third, fourth, fifth and some more Pensive's request.

----------


## Nightshade

me too me too  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

What exactly is a Role Playing Game? Aren't we doing that already with Robin? Or his he really the true Robin Hood?

----------


## RobinHood3000

A Role-Playing Game is a scenario (in forums, generally text-based) in which players take on characters, usually of their own creation, and have them interact with the characters of others. To a limited extent, that IS what is going on in the Merryfolk and Dastardly Stan threads, although some RPGs go so far as to have battle-systems and major plot lines.

----------


## Virgil

Sounds too complicated. Don't people just enjoy my wit and charm? Why do I need to make believe I'm someone else, even though I realize my name is not really Virgil.

----------


## Admin

That is beyond the scope of this forum. I invite you though to participate to this forum here instead:

http://www.thefantasyforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=186

I own it as well.

----------


## Pensive

ok, thanks for the link.

----------


## Nightshade

hehe  :FRlol:  Why am I envisioning an invasion?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ehhh...I'm not big on fantasy RPGs. Besides, isn't the FRPG in the Games subforum technically an RPG.

Personally, I like text-based RPGs because I can try and better get into the head of my characters (many of which I use in my writing) in the context of how they interact with others.

----------


## Anon22

> Ehhh...I'm not big on fantasy RPGs. Besides, isn't the FRPG in the Games subforum technically an RPG.
> 
> Personally, I like text-based RPGs because I can try and better get into the head of my characters (many of which I use in my writing) in the context of how they interact with others.



I guess we can always make a forum based on RPGs entirely. Right? it's not that hard... just go to proboards(Proboards.com) or something. I've never been good at handling forums though.

EDIT:

There, I made one:

homeofrpgs.proboards77.com

----------


## RobinHood3000

Whoo!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Anon22

:Biggrin:  now I just have to edit it and stuff... anyone want to help? just PM me

----------


## Virgil

> That is beyond the scope of this forum. I invite you though to participate to this forum here instead:
> 
> http://www.thefantasyforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=186
> 
> I own it as well.


Sorry, it's not my cup of tea.

----------


## starrwriter

> [About your signature]


You have good taste in music. I love the Satie piece in your signature.

----------


## Anon22

Thanks ^_^ it definetly is a fine piece.

Anyhow... we need more people in the site... it's getting somewhat boring... lol

----------


## RobinHood3000

Yes, please! We only have four members!  :Frown:

----------


## Anon22

Now we only have 5 ;D

----------


## Nightshade

Your using the wrong smilieys in the wrong place digital!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Anon22

oh noes! you're right!  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

BUMP just needed to find somthing from this thread and thought people might like remiding that RPG still exists...well sort of.

----------


## Logos

> That is beyond the scope of this forum. I invite you though to participate to this forum here instead:
> 
> http://www.thefantasyforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=186
> 
> I own it as well.





> BUMP just needed to find somthing from this thread and thought people might like remiding that RPG still exists...well sort of.


 :Biggrin:  ..........

----------

